# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  ماهو دور الرجل في حصانة زوجته من زملائها في العمل ؟؟

## الشيخ حسين جضر

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

لاأميل الى تعميم الحالات السلبية على كافة  الناس ، فأن هذا الميل بعيد عن منطق حسن الظن

بالآخرين ، وقريب الى تضخيم  الامور ووضعها في غير محلها .

نسمع قصصا من هنا وهناك عن ظواهر غير صحية في  وسط المجتمع ، فنكون صورة قاتمة

هل يمكن أن نحرم العاملات والموظفات من  رزقهن لمجرد خطيئة بعضهن في التعامل مع 

زملائهن خلاف الضوابط الشرعية  ؟؟

من هو المسئول عن الفراغ العاطف والصمت المميت الذى يقوى هوى النفس في  بعض 

الزوجات العاملات فليجئن الى زملائهن في العمل ليقموا علاقة عاطفية أو  مشاعر خاصة

كان من المفروض أن يجدنها في البيت الزوجى ؟؟


المرأة  بشكل عام ترغب في التحدث عن نفسها ومشاكلها وقضاياها ، فأن لم تجد من يستمع لها في  داخل 

بيتها فهى تلجىء الى نافذة عنكوبيته أو شخص قريب اليها 

أقرب  الناس اليها زميلها في العمل .

ماهو دور الرجل في حصانة زوجته وحمايتها من  زملائها في العمل ؟؟

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-29-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليكم
عجبني طرحكم لهذا الموضوع فعلا قضية تستحق الوقوف عندها
احيانا الزوج لا يغطي الفراغ العاطفي للزوجه من عدة جوانب 
منها ترويحها عن نفسها بعد يوم شاق  بمجرد الخروج من المنزل الى مشوار يحبانه 
او  مداعبتها بشتى طرق المداعبة و تقبيلها و اشباعها جنسيا
وغيرها من الأمور التي تشعر الطرفين بالرضا والسعادة و اكمال بعضهما الآخر للثاني 
هنا لن تكون الزوجة الموظفة لديها اي حجة للجوء لخارج البيت 
وسيكون زوجا محصنا لزوجته
اتمنى يكون كلامي معقول سماحة الشيخ
ودمتم سالمين

----------

